# CHEAP S&W M&P 9mm fullsize sights?



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm looking for some *cheap* but good sights for my M&P 9mm, I was also toying with the idea of covering the white dot sights with some green glow in the dark nail polish... lol thoughts on the nail polish idea? or good cheap sights? thanks!


----------

